# Pointing Dog Seminar - 6 May



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

The Northland Gun Dog Club is sponsoring a Pointing Dog Seminar on the 6th of May (This Saturday) in Fertile MN. Steve Grossman will talk about pointing dog training and will have demonstrations and answer questions. Steve is a well known dog trainer and hunting guide from Staples MN. He specializes in English Setters, judges bird dog competitions, been featured in several books and magazines, and guides Grouse and Woodcock hunters in central MN. Lunch will also be included. The event starts at 10:00 and will go until complete. Cost? $5.00 for lunch and that's it. Participation is limited, there are only 8 more slots available. Call 218-773-3100 for reservations.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Your dogs are welcome to come.


----------

